# Rocker R58 Drip outside PID connector.



## Zephyr

Hey guys, I notice a little problem couple days ago when i saw a pool of water at the bottom of my machine to the left. 1st i thought i was spilling water when filling up, but then I fill up from right side of the tank but water is coming from the left side. So this morning I laid down a sheet of kitchen roll to see if its dripping and after 3 coffees I noticed a pool of water to the left and underneath the machine again. So I unplugged the PID controller and water was dripping outside the controllers connector. There is sort of a gap between connector and machine.

So my question does anyone has any idea what's going on? Has anyone experienced anything like that and what should I do? Whats the manufacturing warranty on Rockets in UK?

My Rocket is just under 1 year old. Bought from Machina Espresso.

I'd appreciate any help. thank you.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Hi @Zephyr. First thing I would do is try to pin-point exactly what the leak is coming from. Take the covers off, and go about your routine, so you can see exactly where the leak is coming from. I have never bought anything from them, but from what I hear in this forum they are really good. Just give them a ring (or email), explain the problem and go from there. Hopefully it is just a nut that needs tightening, a damaged or misconnected hose.

Keep us posted!


----------



## hotmetal

The left hand side is where the coupling for the reservoir is. If it's not the aftermath of a spillage whilst filling, I would guess either a badly seated tank, and worst case scenario a knackered or badly seated o-ring on the tank coupling. Those would be what I'd want to positively exclude before worrying about pipes downstream of the tank coupling.


----------



## Zephyr

Thx guys, I'm gonna try to find out the leak, its funny, because its not every time when I make coffee that it happens. Some times it does leak sometimes it doesnt, it weird. Thats why i thought first it was just spillage after filling up. I don't want to take the machine apart just yet.


----------



## Zephyr

Right, so today I decided to make a little experiment to identify the problem or at least the source of my leak. So this morning during breakfast time I made 4 coffees. After use I flushed the machine cleaned group head with brush emptied drip tray, eve though I use little plastic container before and after brewing my coffees. Still basically usual morning coffee routine. After I did everything my rocket started to blink with low water light. So I re-filled with water and turned machine off. Also during the use and after I left a kitchen roll underneath where I thought the leak was/ is. During use nothing was dripping, I kept checking for any drips. But after I re-filled the water tank and turned the machine off I guess it started to drip again, I can't tell for certain when it started because I just left kitchen came back a few hour later and that kitchen roll was soaking wet and so kitchen top.

My observation is the tank is still full, and drip is not constant. Its stops after certain time. So its hard to tell when it happens, either during water coming to boiler or after refilling boiler.

Any ideas whats my next step ??


----------



## froggystyle

Call Machina as i am sure its still under warranty?


----------



## Prusev71

Hi Zephyr,

Did you find what causes the leak of the R58?


----------



## Zephyr

Prusev71 said:


> Hi Zephyr,
> 
> Did you find what causes the leak of the R58?


Hey, no, it stopped leaking, may be it was my fault. But its been all good since, it kinda strange, I've been keeping an eye for. I'll report if there is anything.


----------

